# DFWAPC October Meeting, 2010



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, so who can host the October meeting? 

CrownMan offered Oct 09/10 - Saturday or Sunday. Keep in mind that Drinda (TexGal) cannot attend Saturday meetings. Without her we are all but a grey bunch of boring people mumbling about plants. So maybe Sunday is probably the best choice.

Any other potential/willing hosts for the October meeting? Any other dates?

A fish store like the Fish Gallery or Dallas North Aquarium is fine, but we will all agree that most folk would rather see real planted aquariums.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I can do sunday, I plan to more or likely go get the fish and plants out of mudboots tank sense he is moving. then sunday I can share them with all the dfwapc members...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am in a continuing education class all day on the 9th, so Sunday the 10th is my choice.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I think 10th is looking the best for all. So October 10, let say 2-4pm. This would give time for everyone to get home from church and change but also leave before kick off. Sounds good??


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm easy. That's a good time for me as well. I'd be happy to host.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

That would work great for me, Mike's house is less than 10 minutes from mine!

This will be my second meeting, so I should officially join up with the cool crowd. What's the procedure for joining/paying dues? 

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Lets talk food, drinks and prizes now. Here is the sign up list. You can sign up for multiple items if you wish or add a new category. 
1. Drinks:
2. Drinks & Ice:
3. Chips & Dip: Digital_Gods (Robert B) Tortilla Chips and Queso(nacho cheese) 
4. Chips & Dip:
5. Rabbit Food (Veggie Tray):
6. Meat & Cheese Tray:
7. Sugary Treats:
8. Sugary Treats:
9. Wild Card (Anything Goes)
10. Wild Card (Anything Goes)
11. Plates:
12. Cups:
13. Plastic Ware:
14. Napkins:
15. Door Prizes: Digital_Gods (Robert B) 4 Albino Bristlenose Vail Fin Plecos 
16. Door Prizes:
17. Door Prizes:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

You can sign up for multiple items if you wish or add a new category.
1. Drinks:
2. Drinks & Ice: fishyjoe24(joey) cooler with ice in it and wallmart/or kroger soda.(let me know if you need diet).
3. Chips & Dip: Digital_Gods (Robert B) Tortilla Chips and Queso(nacho cheese)
4. Chips & Dip:
5. Rabbit Food (Veggie Tray):
6. Meat & Cheese Tray:
7. Sugary Treats:
8. Sugary Treats:
9. Wild Card (Anything Goes)
10. Wild Card (Anything Goes)
11. Plates:
12. Cups:
13. Plastic Ware:
14. Napkins:
15. Door Prizes: Digital_Gods (Robert B) 4 Albino Bristlenose Vail Fin Plecos
16. Door Prizes: fishyjoe24(joey) 3-line common angelfish.
17. Door Prizes: fishyjoe24(joey) 5g fish tank.(good for a shrimp holds water).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like a fun plan. 

Niko you are so kind. I don't think you are all a bunch of grey people! LOL You alone are a rainbow! One thing neat about our group is that we have such neat personalities in our bunch! 

I have been running around like a lizard in a room full of flies lately. We have a jaunt up to IL on the 10th and then out on the 26th for a while. I need a little time for my feet to settle but it looks like it will have to be after that. My tank is filling in very fast and I'm glad I've been able to have friends help me out while I'm not here. I'm not going to be able to make this meeting. There are a lot of new people. I sure will miss meeting you guys. I hope to make the next one.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Can't do Sunday, y'all have fun!
*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

16. Door Prizes: fishyjoe24(joey) 3-line common angelfish.
guy is coming to get it.($10.00 in my pocket, soon, will still have the 5 gallon as a door prize/to give a way).


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok so the meeting is on October 10, Sunday, at 1PM at Mike Herod's house.

Get the details here:
[email protected]

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko said:


> Ok so the meeting is on October 10, Sunday, at 1PM at Mike Herod's house.
> 
> Get the details here:
> [email protected]
> ...


that just popped up outlook 6 on my computer.
is that what is was suppost to do? so the meeting is sunday at crownman's house in arlington cool thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You send an email to that address and it replies with an address for you. That way it keeps everyone's addresses private.

You guys have fun.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Can't do Sunday, y'all have fun!
> *


If it's because the Cowboys are playing, we coudl get a TV on in the other room.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> You send an email to that address and it replies with an address for you. That way it keeps everyone's addresses private.
> 
> You guys have fun.


grr what's going on, guess this is a question for robert. it said email could be sent. 
then it was saying it was closing teatimer.exe grr hacker stuff... I will just pm mike for the directions,
and phone number. oh I still have that light, did you get your car repair yet. i can meet you at the dealer ship.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

digital_gods said:


> If it's because the Cowboys are playing, we coudl get a TV on in the other room.


*Nope not the Cowboys, I have other commitments on Sundays. Saturdays work better for me.*


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

If anyone is having trouble getting the autoresponse from the email server, pm me and I'll send you my address and home phone number.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Keep in mind that if the rangers win 1 playoff game then the game will be Sunday @ noon. Could be some traffic.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

JAXON777 said:


> Keep in mind that if the rangers win 1 playoff game then the game will be Sunday @ noon. Could be some traffic.


true, and that is why I would like to know the neighborhoods


----------



## Roll_Tide#1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Man! I was planning on coming to this thing but it had to be planned on my sons birthday party. Trumped. I was looking forward to getting to know everybody and getting some ideas on scaping. Guess Ill have to wait til the next one. 

I am glad to see things clicking again. I have been hovering around and been a little discouraged with some members getting frustrated about activity. I have to admit it has to be hard to #1 organize, #2 plan, and #3 host a successful get together. The people who do so are admired by me for their courage. Im just glad to see everyone getting along and thinking forward. Cant wait for another meeting to meet everybody. 

Hope ya'll have fun.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

and lets host one that's closer to Plano


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Snowball: If you got room we are needing a place for November.

@ Everyone: We still are needing more people to bring food, drinks and door prizes. So far, we got Nachos and Soda. Don't be shy. 

What does everyone think about if we start allowing vendors/LFS come to our meetings. We could give them ten min time spot to plug their business/product but in return we ask for donation of something for the door prize or samples for all or both. To help encourage them to want to participate, we could give them a 30 day banner ad on our site and a plug on next meeting email.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Whoever hosts can always ask a guest speaker to come to the meeting, whether a vendor or not. We've done this many times before. I don't think we need to offer a banner, we get slammed with advertisements all over the place now. We've had vendors come with door prizes and such. Most of the time this is a small world and we know each other. That also helps to get people to speak if they are in the area.


----------

